# King fish newbie



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Thinking about doing some king fishing for the first time this year. Already have my anchor rod (om 6-12 w/ saltist bg30h) and a fight rod (penn defiance combo from bass pro) where can i get some of the anchors used for the anchor rod??? Oh also can the king rigs be pruchased pre built or would it be best for me to learn how to make them on my own? Will be planning on fishing lip unless you guys can reccomend another pier on which to king fish thats not too far from richmond. Any other tips/tricks would be greatly apprecieated. Thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Most piers sell anchor rod weights and kig rigs with wire and hooks. Google or Bing pin rigging or kingfish rigs and there will be alot of youtube to watch on how to make your own.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a coil of 69 pound brown stainless wire and learn the "Haywire Twist" for hook rigs 
(you will need live bait hooks, 2/0 swivels, 100 pound leader material)

Get a coil of 140 pound brown stainless wire and make your own "pins"

Get some Sabikis and get good at getting bait

Make 2 five gallon bait bucket setups with braided nylon ropes at least 1/2 inch in diameter
(If you concentrate on keeping fresh live bait in those buckets, you will win friends out on the tee who will help your learn)

Make sure you are set up out on the end well before Dawn, on a pier that actually has Kings/Cobes/Jacks around LIP would not be as good a bet as OBX
and you also can not get out on that pier real early, which is the best time to King fish 

I would recommend going further south to Avon Pier and hanging out with the "Potato Man" and his side kick running buddy the "Grinder", there will be more Tarpon and Sharks for you to play with the further south into NC you go. Bring them fellas plenty of cool drinks and snacks and live baits and by the end of the summer you should be ready.....(There are nuances to the game and it helps to have a guide, and if you make friends out on the end, it will be much more productive and enjoyable for all) Keep in mind when you first show up there will be some fellas out there who will feel you are invading their "Space" and fishing for "Their" fish......

If I was seriously starting King Fishing I would move to that "Smokin" Pier in Alabama, Kings have been scarce on the OBX as far as any appreciable numbers, when I king fished Nags Head I would usually have either a few Kings or Cobes decked by the second week of May.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Garbo. Good advice right there. Hatteras is a long haul for a day trip so thats why im looking mainly at lip. However, I am going down topanama city beach florida in late june for about a week. They fish for kings completely different down there. Apparently they dont use an anchor rod and just let their baits drift and swim about all day long. Been getting good reports from another forum im on for that region of the country I just hope they keep it up until Im able to get down there.


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

They say the anchor rod gets in the way since they catch so many kings a day down there.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I knopw that ticks me off and its their commercil fishermens fought we dont have any kings. If u want to play on the wild side take ur saltist 30 and put it on a 20 to 30lb class live bait rod and spool it with 30 to 40lb braid. You should be able to buy anchors at the pier and make sure to get 4x trebles. how much and how many pound line u got on the defiance?


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Id think having bait running every which way would be more of a tangle hazzard but, what do I know im from Virginia


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> I knopw that ticks me off and its their commercil fishermens fought we dont have any kings. If u want to play on the wild side take ur saltist 30 and put it on a 20 to 30lb class live bait rod and spool it with 30 to 40lb braid. You should be able to buy anchors at the pier and make sure to get 4x trebles. how much and how many pound line u got on the defiance?


Well right now I have it spooled with 30lb mono for trophy catfishing up here in richmond on the james river but if im going to use it for kings ill probably put 20 lb on it to give me a bit more capacity.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Garboman said:


> Get a coil of 69 pound brown stainless wire and learn the "Haywire Twist" for hook rigs
> (you will need live bait hooks, 2/0 swivels, 100 pound leader material)
> 
> Get a coil of 140 pound brown stainless wire and make your own "pins"
> ...


everyone knows avalons the place to be..avons too short..and how did i get the title of sidekick? taters almost too big but for now i can still whup up on him


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

chris storrs said:


> everyone knows avalons the place to be..avons too short..and how did i get the title of sidekick? taters almost too big but for now i can still whup up on him


Theres plenty of room for pin rigging at Avalon just dont cast your anchor line into the jigging section and for God sakes put your bait rod on the outside of your anchor line. It gets shoulder to shoulder quick and we dont have but so much room.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

Samblam said:


> Well right now I have it spooled with 30lb mono for trophy catfishing up here in richmond on the james river but if im going to use it for kings ill probably put 20 lb on it to give me a bit more capacity.


how many yrds of 30 do you have current? What pier is lip? Is that at va beach? Timing is just as critical as gear. When do you plan on going?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"and how did i get the title of sidekick?"

I was just trying to "flush" you out and introduce you to your new rookie king fishing assistant and bait getter......

Poor fella is all ready getting sidetracked with spooling up with braid I was trying to send him to Avon for proper training, but he would rather fish cool murky water at LIP and save on gas, At Avon you can sleep in the parking lot with the rest of the fellas at the "King Fishing Hobo camp". LIP will run you off and chain the gate...


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

ja2808 said:


> how many yrds of 30 do you have current? What pier is lip? Is that at va beach? Timing is just as critical as gear. When do you plan on going?


 Lip is in sandbridge. I cant remember exactly which one i have right now but I'd say about 220 of the 30 but i could get 330 of 20. May be less than that.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Garboman said:


> "and how did i get the title of sidekick?"
> 
> I was just trying to "flush" you out and introduce you to your new rookie king fishing assistant and bait getter......
> 
> Poor fella is all ready getting sidetracked with spooling up with braid I was trying to send him to Avon for proper training, but he would rather fish cool murky water at LIP and save on gas, At Avon you can sleep in the parking lot with the rest of the fellas at the "King Fishing Hobo camp". LIP will run you off and chain the gate...


Funny guy garbo.. They let you crash out in the parking lot?!?!?! Hell yeah then!! Ill drive my ass down there on a friday night and be ready to rock and roll on saturday morning. No, no braid for this guy, Ive seen how that can get messy as hell on the end of a pier with fish on Plus i like the stretch mono has in it. ATTN: BRAID LOVERS, THIS IS NOT A BRAID VS MONO THREAD!! Take that garbage to the open water section.. Im ok with holding on to a sabiki while kinging to help with bait as long as Im able to learn something out of the deal.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Im ok with holding on to a sabiki while kinging to help with bait as long as Im able to learn something out of the deal. "

Samblam

I want to introduce you to your new "Master" the "Grinder" he will show you everything you need to know, you will be required only to have an open mind and a compelling desire to never...never... let the bait buckets run out. If you are old enough to buy beer that will be a plus also. 

Grinder received his instruction from C.E. and the Red headed fella and Corky, so he will know the deal.....between them fellas there were a few thousand Kings decked off the OBX Planks...

When making your bait buckets use a 1/2 inch drill to make holes that way you can keep finger mullet as well as King Baits, make at least two and preferably three cause when the water is hot you want only one or two baits in the hotels, screw lead plates into the bottom of the buckets so they will sink into deeper cooler water.........if you just put sinkers in them..........the pier rats will run off with the sinkers....leave six inches of un drilled bucket so the bait fish can swim and stay up on the pier for a spell.

If you work real hard at learning them fellas will accept you and through time you will learn the game, Red Headed Fella may take a kindness to you especially if you have a bucket of live bait for his use, when he shows up in the afternoon after work....

I would train you myself but I retired and have to work a real job these days


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Who knows,ya might shorten the drive to Rodanthe,see'ns as they just got bought out... Maybe they'll cut them dern pilings down and you can actually catch one when it hits.. 

Far as Avon,Chris and Tater be glad to hook ya up with the right stuff,read Garbo's stuff,minus the bs,the guy has some great advice....


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Sounds good. I can get Free buckets from work too. When does the season usually start?


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

DD, I usually have a halfway decent bs filter/detector as I am a bs'er myself. Would Rodanthe have a problem with me riding down and crashing in the parking lot like avon allows?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Samblam said:


> DD, I usually have a halfway decent bs filter/detector as I am a bs'er myself. Would Rodanthe have a problem with me riding down and crashing in the parking lot like avon allows?


not sure if charlie is gonna stay open 24 when the season starts but if so come on out to the hobo camp above the waves,this is almost a right of passage as much as gaffing that first fish,on OBX-JENNETTES-N.H-thats how we do it memorial day till labor day


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Samblam said:


> Thinking about doing some king fishing for the first time this year. Already have my anchor rod (om 6-12 w/ saltist bg30h) and a fight rod (penn defiance combo from bass pro) where can i get some of the anchors used for the anchor rod??? Oh also can the king rigs be pruchased pre built or would it be best for me to learn how to make them on my own? Will be planning on fishing lip unless you guys can reccomend another pier on which to king fish thats not too far from richmond. Any other tips/tricks would be greatly apprecieated. Thanks in advance fellas.


you can get anchors at almost any pier, or coastal tackle shop. You can also buy the actual rigs, but it feels good if you catch a king with something that you made. To make the rig, well, read garbomans post.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> not sure if charlie is gonna stay open 24 when the season starts but if so come on out to the hobo camp above the waves,this is almost a right of passage as much as gaffing that first fish,on OBX-JENNETTES-N.H-thats how we do it memorial day till labor day


Sounds like a plan to me. After I got burnt in vegas last weekend I have to start saving up for my trip to panama city beach Florida in June but after that I'll probably start hitting the OBX planks a bit.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

avon does not actually "allow" crashing in the parking lot...though i among others have been known to get away with it, NPS as well as the cops will run ya off, maybe not the first time, but theyll eventually get ya...best bet is ride on down to to the public campground...if ya get there late, after filling buckets with baits, and leave before the attendant gets there, you can get away with hassle free staying for free, as well as a shower of cold water, refreshing for us bums who may spend a week in the back of our truck at times

as garbo said, smaller holes will not only let ya keep smaller baits, but prevent rednose in the baits ya got as well, especially with spot and fatback...want the freshest possible baits for me and tater outta your buckets of course haha, bummin sickly baits just isnt as rewarding haha...but on a serious note, most piers will have guys thatll help ya out, as long as your willing to actually listen..i been yelled at my fair share over the years...having grandmaster drumdum around aint bad either, red headed fella may take a little longer to take a liking, but the joking wont stop, ever...

btw dropinbrix i was joking in the above post about avalon vs. avon...i fish em all from va beach to avon (at one time frisco)depending on conditions and time of year

most important part of pier kingin is to not piss off the regulars, even if they dont like you, you can get bit, and anyone can be lucky enough to get their first fish in,but when ya finally get that king to the pilings, ya want someone whose done it a few dozen or hundred times sinkin the gaff, dont wanna have to get some tourist doin the gaffing, if you even brought your own....since my 21st birthday has just past a few days ago, i can now gladly legally accept beers for advice...

as far as anchors, i think rdt still is the cheapest on the island for "good ones" at about 3$, but havent bought any in maybe 3 years...25 lb mono instead of 17 or 20,tie good knots and pull it in once ya get 3 or 4 clips down there, and ya wont be losing many either


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Like the Grinder says use twenty five pound test for your anchor line and learn to cast 

If you can get an anchor out there 130-150 yards they stay stuck, even with multiple pins loose on them after hits

When you reel in at the end of the day, reel slowly after you have it broke loose and you will pick up the broke off anchors along with pins and assorted tackle that gets hung up on the snags. "Mother Lode" free stuff is way better than buying it the tackle store.
If you are using less than 25 pound you will break off when you snag into 5-6 nail sinker snags and loose a chance on free stuff. Some years the snags get so big that no one can reel them back to the pier without breaking off and adding another "Ghost Anchor"

If the NPS is rousting people now in the Pier Parking lots "Tell them to get a real job and leave the "Real Fishermen" alone and go bust some fleas out on the sand where they belong"


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Thanks again for the heads up on everything fellas. My fight rod will hold 275 yds of 20lb and only has a 15lb drag. Yall think that will be enough for a decent king?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Samblam not tryin to agravate u but you coud un 20 lb to 30lb braid under 150+ yards of 25lb mono cause 330yds starts getting a little iffy with a 30lb king


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Well I wouldn't mind using it because I can get 450yds of 40lb braid on my spool. I would think that it would cause a lot of problems with tangles on the end though. Personally I think braid in those situations is somewhat frowned upon.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Oh.. just re read your post, I didn't get what you meant at first but yeah that's a good idea.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Quit being a wuss and get yourself a 4/0 and load that up with 25 pound mono and a fifty feet of 50 pound shocker, you can get a decent 4/0 for $50 bucks on Ebay, just pick one that does not look too corroded and washed up.



If you come around the Red Headed fella with braid for king fishing that will be the end of your training and your life as a Hatteras King fisher will be uncomfortable at best....


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Yeah yeah yeah. I ain't too worried about that red headed fella because I'm one too ya hear.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

given the size of your reel id say spool up with 17 or the new thin 20 pro spec

kings were caught back in the day on 6500s with 12 pound mono, still are on bg 30s, 706zs and the like with 12 pound mono in florida...its a king, not a blue marlin...your lookin at 12-30 pound average fish, a few bigger ones around...cobia averaging 15-60 pounds, again bigger ones around..a certain avalon kingmaster fished a calcutta 700 for a while with 17...you can easily deck most kings/cobia with 300/17...ive never been out more than 250 yards on a king,though it will happen one day..seen countless cobia caught boat and pier than generally dont run any more than 100 yards, and 99% trust a daiwa 30 on cast baits for cobes off the beach or pier but for some reason feel they need a 9/0 to catch one on a bait slid 15-20 yards out ...you dont need anywhere near 15 pounds of drag..more like 5 pounds or less(alot less), this is a letum run till theyre tired kinda game with kings...not a whup up on em type deal...cobia and jacks can take some more heat but your still gonna have plenty line for 99% of the fish if ya spool up with 17...tarpon are a game changer, but not a frequent happening. the only reason i use a reel bigger than a daiwa 30 is because of the chance of tarpon...8 or 9 years later im still waiting for one to let me jack his jaw


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

and garbo a 4/0? im still not sure why the senators havent been discontinued since the birth of the newell haha


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Chris. Also a bunch of good info there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ya might try buying a used tld 25.. Those will fit the bill all the way around.. You can get 400 or so of 25 on it,excellent drag,tough sumbeetch too... 

As Chris said we fished with 6500's back in the day with 12 on them,we also fished with 9000 abu's with 25.. I've only been dumped once by a king,and that was with a 6500 and 12lb test.. Caught at tarpon over 120lb on a 9000c and 25,but you could see the black on the spool before I turned him... Only thing I can say about using a smaller reel (and this will differ from Chris a bit) is you should have AT LEAST 400yrds on it.. Reason: Back in the day,fish avg from 15-20lbs and LOTS OF THEM.. I'd avg 15-20 kings a season,just fishing weekends.. Nowadays,from 20-40,ya might get a strike or 3 for a WHOLE SEASON,with maybe a king,cobia, or a "lucky" tarpon to show for it,fishing every weekend... In other words,and it is just my opinion,I'm not for overkill,like a big ole 6/0 and 500plus in yrds of line,like a lighter reel (gets around rigs quicker,can be manhandled easier) that holds at least 400 of 25.... Like was said,that's just me..

OBTW,learn to tie a haybail,learn ALL the good knots pick the ones that WILL HOLD and you can tie WELL... Learning this from folks that have done it for years will help you actually land that one king,cobia,or tarpon that actually bites your hook,as scarse as they are nowadays..Also,learn how to set your stuff up and have a plan if a fish actually hits your bait.. Be polite,and others will follow suit ,as well as answer any question you may have... The ends of piers are small communities..If you come with a good attitude they'll adopt you..You'll make some lifetime freinds and have a blast fishing,as well as learn more about fishing from than you will anywhere else unless you mate on a boat... jmho...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"and garbo a 4/0? im still not sure why the senators havent been discontinued since the birth of the newell haha"

I did learn from Carl Newell to forgo the reel seats and just clamp the reels down, easier on getting a good grip on them for my hands anyway..

I retired from King Fishing in 1996 after a up and down career spanning years of pretty hard fishing in the summers off of Nags Head and Hatteras, I would typically catch in one summer by myself close to what all the OBX piers put together tally these seasons.................the fish are just not around like they used to be.......

There are many superior reels to a 4/0 made these days, that being said all my Kings and Cobias were caught on antiquated 4/0's, Abu 9000's and 10000's
and being sentimental about King Fishing If I walked out on the planks this summer, I would have one of my 4/0's which are cleaned up and freshly spooled with Sufix 25 on Surf Stick fighting heaver, and my anchor rod would be a Big Surf Stick wrapped old school with a 8600 or one with a 7000 on it. A reel is a storage container for line and with HT100 drag washers the 4/0's are smooth enough for me....I have a freshly spooled 6/0 but like DD says they are significantly heavier. I have seen 50 pound kings run off 500 yards, but my feeling is if you have at least 450-500 yards you are reasonably prepared. 

That way when I am leaning on the railing looking at my rigs, my mind can go back in time, and presto I am thirty years old again and me and the Red Head will be tricking the Pilgrims..............


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

don't take a knife to a gun show....More is better then less...Use what you want, hell I don't care if you use a 9/0 black senator, thats you thats got to deal with the fish not me on that beast..lol....400+ yards of 25# minimum is good enough.....

These sayings of "back in the day" does not goe for this day in time...Not only do you have to take into consideration the type and size of fish you will catch, but also your fellow kinger, your fellow bottom fisherman, plugger, etc...And then take into consideration the pier your on, piling, hangups, bolts, nuts, then the big beeked birds flying into your line etc...Take all this and add it up & now throw a 40+ lb king on the line? Good luck with 17/20lb test and 300 yards.....On kure last year we had 3 40+lb kings on, one got brought back in bit off behind the head and it still weighed over 20lbs...the other 2? One got spooled, & the other was using light line on a diawa 30 & when around the pier the line after being strained so much touched the piling and PING...byebye smoker....that line was 20lbs I was starring at that king floating away, guy got mad turned around took his serup down and left..never said a WORD to anyone


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I think a 4/0 holds around 500 yards of 25 pound test, I never got stripped on a 4/0, it is way lighter than a 6/0 and I have a few so that is what I would use.

I caught 90% of my fish on an Abu 10000 which I spooled with 500 yards of 20 pound, I still have that reel and I would use it without worrying much

I did come close to getting stripped on a 9000 

I did get a couple of 20 pound Kings on a 6500 and 14 pound test line using a jerk jigger

I did get stripped by a King while using a Abu 4500 and a ten pound line and a jerk jigger, so I guess I needed more capacity that time....I liked casting that little reel so at the time it was on my popping rod, fishing for bait when a King hit the lure.

I have not heard anyone from "back in the day" recommending 300 yards of 17 pound as a proper choice, we just related that it was not impossible to deck one with a smaller spool reel. I have seen more than a few 300 yard capacity spools stripped, especially if the operator was inexperienced.

I think the conditions were similar back when I fished as the are now, at least on the OBX there were probably more King Rigs out on a daily basis than I see out these days. You could have thirty rigs wrapped around Nags Head Pier.

I all ways had 50 feet of fifty pound shock and 8 feet of 100 pound leader so anything that wrapped the piling and I have had more than a few tether ball around with a missed gaff, could not break off.... I lived and worked Rodanthe and fished every day there was decent conditions and spent perhaps too much time chasing the Kings, looking back I think I should have decked more....

I quit King Fishing in part cause I got tired of the tangle, and altercations, and experts from Ohio fishing only one week a year, and that was back in the day, so I am not sure if "conditions" are all that much different these days....watching fellas with 6/0's and 9/0's letting the fish run basically on free spool happened just as much back then as it does now....fish is let to run 600 yards off and the hook falls out.....go figure

Use what you can afford


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Garboman said:


> 4/0 holds around 500 yards of 25 pound test, Use what you can afford


I Concur...But, far as things being different this day compared to 20 years ago when I started kingin? Apples to oranges....Gear isnt worth a crap, people either when compared to 2o years ago lol....Signs of the times....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

just saying ive seen more fish(kings especially) lost due to the "ive got 30/50 pound test or braid mentality woohoo lets get him in" than ive seen lost due to being "undergunned"...obviously lack of experience reigns supreme in reasons for lost fish....my favorite piers fish #s in the past 5 or 6 years could easily be quadrupled if it werent for bill dance hooksets and hammering a drag lever or star forward till the rod doubles over and pulling hooks or bringing a fish in in 2 minutes green as can be if they got lucky enough after said bill dance maneuver...

garbo i was just messing with you, nothin wrong with a 4/0...i just prefer the lighter version..and wasnt saying 300 of 17 was a proper choice, granted it was good enough for Mr. Ferris, but given the reel the poster has what choice has he got, other than buying a different reel as you suggested...spooling what hes got with 25 or 30 isnt an option


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

The only reson i fish a 9/0 is for tarpon and because i use it for a shark reel. I have two different rods for the different aplications. I am saving for a daiwa 50sha though. Going to a masonry competition with school next friday, the top prize is 500$. That could be my new reel so wish me luck.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

GL, NC Kingfisher


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Saltist 50, TLD 25, Avet LX. take your pick all will get the job done simple as that.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ReelKingin said:


> don't take a knife to a gun show....More is better then less...Use what you want, hell I don't care if you use a 9/0 black senator, thats you thats got to deal with the fish not me on that beast..lol....400+ yards of 25# minimum is good enough.....
> 
> These sayings of "back in the day" does not goe for this day in time...Not only do you have to take into consideration the type and size of fish you will catch, but also your fellow kinger, your fellow bottom fisherman, plugger, etc...And then take into consideration the pier your on, piling, hangups, bolts, nuts, then the big beeked birds flying into your line etc...Take all this and add it up & now throw a 40+ lb king on the line? Good luck with 17/20lb test and 300 yards.....On kure last year we had 3 40+lb kings on, one got brought back in bit off behind the head and it still weighed over 20lbs...the other 2? One got spooled, & the other was using light line on a diawa 30 & when around the pier the line after being strained so much touched the piling and PING...byebye smoker....that line was 20lbs I was starring at that king floating away, guy got mad turned around took his serup down and left..never said a WORD to anyone


 I'm with ya,seen the same dumb crap many times when visiting or fishing Avon.. "Back in the day" there were at least 7or8 folks on the end sportin king gear and KNEW what the h*ll they were doing... Nowadays,ya have 2or3 and that's on a good day... If ya go to Avon and see "the redheaded guy" who's out there often,after he gets done raggin on ya and putting you through the initiation of practical jokes ect,watch and listen to him and you'll learn tons...


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Amen DD!!


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Very good thread....*

and informative for all if people will take heed.

Can't agree anymore to I think what Chris said about people doing the Bill Dance.

This ought to be added to the stickys.....

Heck I enjoyed reading all this I might have to go back and do it again.

RT


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

The only time the bill dance has a place is when running backwards with heavy mono and a big j hook on mr guppy


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

There aught to be a test for the king-riggers. If they can't wade through waist deep BS they should not be on the end of the pier.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

longcast said:


> There aught to be a test for the king-riggers. If they can't wade through waist deep BS they should not be on the end of the pier.


and if your skins not thick you're fishing half way down the pier,'cause you better not bring your feelings to the tip


----------

